# Help me identify a Moen faucet.



## kcrossley2 (Dec 17, 2006)

I'm trying to identify a single handle, no deck plate, Moen kitchen faucet with a pull out faucet/sprayer that was manufactured in 2006 or 2007. The part number to the cap is 116914, but I can't locate the faucet that matches. I've tried Moen and Google, but no joy. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Moen makes it pretty easy ID your parts with just a few easy steps. http://www.moen.com/replacement-parts


----------



## kcrossley2 (Dec 17, 2006)

kwikfishron said:


> Moen makes it pretty easy ID your parts with just a few easy steps. http://www.moen.com/replacement-parts


I think that site is just for current models.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

kcrossley2 said:


> I think that site is just for current models.


Try emailing Moen with a good picture of the faucet and a description of the part you want.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

Besides Moen warrants all faucets including the trim.


----------



## kcrossley2 (Dec 17, 2006)

TheEplumber said:


> Try emailing Moen with a good picture of the faucet and a description of the part you want.


The cap number is usually enough for Moen Customer Service. The reason I wanted to find out the model number today is so I can better communicate the parts I need to MCS tomorrow morning. I can wait though.


----------



## kcrossley2 (Dec 17, 2006)

Ghostmaker said:


> Besides Moen warrants all faucets including the trim.


Really? So they warrant cosmetic issues too?


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

Yep they replaced all my stuff.


----------

